

Bing is using Google for search results - donutdan4114
http://googleblog.blogspot.pt/2011/02/microsofts-bing-uses-google-search.html

======
jussij
I remember this irrupted several years ago and it turned out to nothing more
than Bing doing some fancy data mining via the browser.

[http://searchengineland.com/bing-why-googles-wrong-in-its-
ac...](http://searchengineland.com/bing-why-googles-wrong-in-its-
accusations-63279)

